# Relaxing In The Chronicles Lounge



## John Thiel (Oct 20, 2010)

There are certainly a lot of interesting discussions going on in the lounge. I'm going to take my time reading them over.


----------



## Who? (Nov 23, 2010)

Good idea - me too.


----------



## John Thiel (Nov 24, 2010)

You reminded me of my resolve.  Time to get cracking and not just read the opening postings.


----------



## Bella Donna (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi guys, just checking in to say hello. Yes, there are indeed some interesting discussions going on here. As a writer, I'm getting all inspired now.


----------



## John Thiel (Dec 2, 2010)

I was just showing I had arrived in the lounge, I don't plan to take up any lounge discussions in this topic ("Relaxing in the Lounge" just says what I am doing). But if anyone else is wanting to register their presence under this topic heading, here it is, feel welcome to take a seat and survey the topics list.  But again, I'm not expecting any discussion to occur here, except talk about being in the lounge and how it feels to be here.  I'm working on my ezine now, but I'll be back to take up some of those other topics when I get my chance.


----------



## Bella Donna (Dec 2, 2010)

I'll have to check your ezine out, John.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 2, 2010)

Try the tearoom if you want to relax.


----------



## John Thiel (Dec 3, 2010)

The ezine is called SURPRISING STORIES; at my last check, a search engine brings it up on the first page.

For an easy-going place, I'll take a lounge, but I'll check out the tea room too.


----------



## John Thiel (Dec 10, 2010)

I just did visit the tea room, and couldn't find my way back. Well, everybody there was kind enough to let me drink my tea in peace.

I've started hitting the interesting topics in the lounge.  You'll see those at the top of the screen if interested.


----------



## Bella Donna (Dec 10, 2010)

There's a chatterbox for straight conversations and a few games threads, too. If you get a bit lost and need to find a way out, scroll to the top of the page and just above where your User CP is, there is a "breadcrumbs trail" in red. Click on any of the links there to navigate out of where you are.


----------

